# Critique this stud



## rlr21791 (Oct 2, 2012)

Please critique this boy for me. My mare may currently be pregnant by him (waiting for vet's opinion) but I am curious of his conformation in case I do have a baby on the way.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Not a bad shoulder
Good depth through the chest
Neck is terrible and set high
Front legs are terrible. Over at the knee and bench kneed
Back is not a bad length
Hindquarters are ok
Back legs are sickle-hocked as well as slightly cow-hocked.
Honestly, there is no reason for that horse not to be gelded


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Was this breeding (?) not by design? What breed are we looking at? Sometimes it's hard to tell.
I think it is a shame that he is still a stallion. It's hard to tell much from the photos. I don't like the angle of the front pasterns or the set of the neck. He does have a handsome face though. Hopefully he has a good disposition.


----------



## rlr21791 (Oct 2, 2012)

Skips Splitter Quarter Horse
he is a Quarter Horse. He is a dream to ride and is a really easy boy to handle, even when mares are around. He's 16hh which is much to small in my opinion, but I prefer them to be over 17hh


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

lilruffian said:


> Not a bad shoulder
> Good depth through the chest
> Neck is terrible and set high
> Front legs are terrible. Over at the knee and bench kneed
> ...


I agree. He has a steep shoulder. Front legs are a mess. His neck is horrid and horribly placed. Huge head that isn't flattering at all.

He really should be gelded.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Aren't that many horses over 17hh, esp for a QH. A 16hh QH is pretty large. I've never heard of one 17+.

Agree with the others. HATE his neck. Bad front legs. Sickle hocked in back. Otherwise decent but DEFINITELY not stud quality. Mediocre gelding. He is nice looking (aside from the neck!!) and a nice color (interested how the roaning is concentrated) and sounds like a great personality, doesn't outweigh his faults but if you're lucky the potential foal will get the pluses and not the minuses.

Not a horse I would ever consider breeding to intentionally. The faults are pretty big, and not things I would mess around with.


----------



## rlr21791 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yogiwick said:


> Aren't that many horses over 17hh, esp for a QH. A 16hh QH is pretty large. I've never heard of one 17+.
> 
> Agree with the others. HATE his neck. Bad front legs. Sickle hocked in back. Otherwise decent but DEFINITELY not stud quality. Mediocre gelding. He is nice looking (aside from the neck!!) and a nice color (interested how the roaning is concentrated) and sounds like a great personality, doesn't outweigh his faults but if you're lucky the potential foal will get the pluses and not the minuses.
> 
> Not a horse I would ever consider breeding to intentionally. The faults are pretty big, and not things I would mess around with.


I prefer all breeds over 17+ 
Mostly TB's, like my mare. Not a huge fan of Quarter Horses. The breeding wasn't intentional at all, and maybe it didn't stick


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

How far along would the fetus be? If she is pregnant, you can always abort/lute the mare. 

And then make the stallion owner pay for the vet fee due to your mare being bred accidently.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't think there are that many breeds exclusively over 17hh (not counting drafts of course) though obviously some are taller.

I'm guessing baby would be on the shorter side unless there is a lot of height in dad's pedigree.

Quite honestly I would suggest lute-ing if she is in foal. Hopefully you won't need to make that decision!

I don't think dad would compliment your mare at all (and don't think he is at all a quality horse conformation wise, which is huge) and it sounds like you have other plans for your mare atm, I don't think the foal would turn out being something you want (well of course once it's born and you see the cuteness you will be hooked but you know what I mean!)


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

IMO he needs to be gelded. Right off I can see he is a little over at the knee, sickled hock, neck comes off the shoulders high on the bottom and average on top and is narrow lacks definition and the head though is lovely comes off the neck not so great (the throat area seems odd looking) however comes out pretty well on top by the poll. He appears to be longer than he is tall. (shorter strided) but with out puting him on a grid its hard to tell exactly. His shoulder isnt well defined and is short but appears to be at a decent angle. He appears to be tied in behind the knee on the right or has a bowed tendon, its hard to tell due to the shadowing. He has an upright femur with a short gaskin and high stifles. Not a powerhouse thats for sure. At least his back and loins seem rather strong and straight. He also stands camped under in the rear. He does appear to be level built perhaps leaning towards the downward side but not bad at all in that regard. Seems to have good barrel depth. From what I can tell he stands narrow both in the rear and in the front. 

Might make a decent riding horse and in my Opinion needs to be gelded, definatly not breeding material and I dont care what his pedigree says. Mediocre at best.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh good grief! Get the scissors out now! 
My gelding has a better stallion crest than this yoke. I'm terribly sorry, but his whole le front end is just, quite frankly horrible. I love a good neck, and never buy one with a crap neck, so that's an immediate turn off
his hind end isn't a huge amount better either. 

btw... Just wondering, why do you like horses so huge. It is scientific fact that horses over 17hh tend to have more breathing difficulties and I have found from experience that the bigger the horse the less likely they are to stay sound. They also tend to be really clumsy (see my horse for reference). Not bashing huge horses... Merely curious why you like them so massive when there are so many problems.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Now that is a stud that I would run from as fast as I could.

He needs to be gelded, terrible conformation.

Using a horse like this is an excellent example of back yard breeding, owner has a mare and decides, because she is a mare, to use a local stallion just because it is fun to breed and cheap.

Big mistake.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

CLaPorte432 said:


> How far along would the fetus be? If she is pregnant, you can always abort/lute the mare.
> 
> And then make the stallion owner pay for the vet fee due to your mare being bred accidently.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That should have been done immediately on an accidental breeding and it is irresponsible not to have done so. That horse should not be a stud and obviously they haven't a clue or they would not have had an accidental breeding.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I do think people are being a bit harsh... Though, harshness aside, there are valid points here. He'd make an ok gelding... Stud, meh...


----------

